# Need a loud white noise machine...



## i*wish (May 4, 2004)

*I* really need a loud white noise machine to help with my husband's snoring. I'm losing lots of sleep and he's getting aggravated that I keep waking him to roll over. It's causing problems in a big way.

My dd has a humidifier that is awesome for white noise.... but for many reasons that's not an option for me. What products do you all have/use?

ps: A fan is no where near loud enough for this.

tia


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

We havea humidifier that has a fake fish tank in the front with fake fish. You can fill and run that without running the humidifier part. It is LOUD. I could never find a white noise machine that was loud enough but this does the job.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I run a fan much cheaper than a white noise machine with the same effect.


----------



## taterbug1999 (May 5, 2006)

When my son was small he would get easily distracted when nursing at night by noises from others in the house. I would put the TV on a static channel up good and loud enough to hear.... don't know how much the extra electricity might run you but maybe you could set the tv to "sleep" and maybe you'll be long out when it kicks off!


----------



## the2amigos (Apr 27, 2005)

Our air purifier - a Homewell one from Target - is pretty loud, especially at the medium or high setting. Kill two birds with one stone, drown noise and have cleaner air!


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

We have one from Homedics that goes pretty loud. DH snores a bit at night, but I have taken to sleeping with DD. So it doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## tea4tamara (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a small fish tank in our bedroom with a filter that runs when I need some white noise -- it doesn't have any fish or plants, it's only there for the noise. To make it louder, you just take out some water, and to make it quieter, you add water.

We've also used our baby monitor to create a static noise which works well.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a homedics sound machine, we run it on waterfall on full volume, it was $20 at Bed Bathy & Beyond.


----------



## motomama (Aug 5, 2005)

I have to agree with the homedics noise machine- it can be turned up very loud , there are different noise settings and you can put it on an automatic timer or leave it running all night. We have one that just broke its 12 or 13 years old its even traveled with us.


----------



## chickenfeet (Apr 14, 2008)

I downloaded a repetitive noise clip and burned it to a CD that repeats all night.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

We like the Honeywell large fans .. they are seriously louder than any white noise machine I've heard. I can't hear my husband snore through it, and he can get pretty loud! We have one in our room, and Alex has one in his, when we travel, they come along.

We've tried other fans, but they Honeywell large floor fan is unbeatable!


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

We just use a cheap box fan. They're the loudest. It was $5-10 at Wal-Mart. Beware though: it's hard to find a replacement in the winter. So make sure you have an extra one on hand because the cheap ones die after a while.


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

just chiming in that earplugs might help too! You might need both though..


----------



## noah's mom (Jan 3, 2006)

I use a Marpac SoundScreen for both myself and DS2 - it has different settings and can be made quite loud if need be (and sounds a lot like a fan - a feature I love personally as I don't do well with nature sounds, lol).


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the2amigos* 
Our air purifier - a Homewell one from Target - is pretty loud, especially at the medium or high setting. Kill two birds with one stone, drown noise and have cleaner air!

i agree. we don't have snoring...we've got two sleeptalkers. the honeywell we just got is perfect!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I went through several fans, white noise machines, and settled on what is supposed to be a air conditioning window unit, I just turn the fan on it, very loud. That worked for a while, but then I found something even better.... kicking DH out of the room.....I sleep very well now.


----------



## AkRotts (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
We've tried other fans, but they Honeywell large floor fan is unbeatable!









I agree!!!!







That is what I use as well as a noise machine (I like the sound of the wind). It made a HUGE difference for me when I was working nights. Between the noise machine and loud fan it blocked out EVERYTHING (except the light lol)


----------



## crosscat (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meg_s* 
just chiming in that earplugs might help too! You might need both though..

I used to have the most wonderful tiny little "soothing sounds" machine with ear buds. It had a white noise setting.

Anyway, it worked sort of like ear plugs AND white noise all in one! It was a gift, but I think it may have come from either Brookstone or Radio Shack.

Also, I've used an iPod to drown out sounds when trying to sleep. That may work, if you can fall asleep to music. I suppose you could find a white noise track to put into an iPod or mp3 player, too.


----------



## VeganCupcake (Jun 13, 2007)

Slightly off topic, but . . . .

My DH was a terrible snorer. White noise didn't do enough. So finally we got him into a sleep center for an overnight study, and they found (as I had suspected) that he had moderate sleep apnea. They got him a CPAP (thank you insurance company!) and voila! We both sleep much better. He makes nary a peep at night now. If you think he might have apnea, I highly recommend having a sleep study done.

I can't imagine how baby in utero and I would be able to sleep without DH's CPAP.


----------



## jldumm (Sep 6, 2006)

we use a cd on the highway hum track and turn it up cause our babe is a seriously light sleeper. she wakes up when we brush our teeth next door anyway.
http://www.amazon.com/Soothing-Sound...9700029&sr=8-1


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peony* 
I went through several fans, white noise machines, and settled on what is supposed to be a air conditioning window unit, I just turn the fan on it, very loud.

That's what we use! We bought it a few years ago during an unseasonably hot summer for here (PNW), and at first I thought it was so loud I couldn't stand it, I could hardly sleep. Now I'm addicted! When the weather cools down we just drag it inside the window (very deep windowsills, so it works for us) and turn on just the fan part. Does a great job of muting house noise when the kids are sleeping/napping and great white noise for a cosleeping family so we don't hear everyone's breathing all night long.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Second (third? fourth?) for radio/TV static. I can turn on the radio to an empty frequency (it helps that we only get one radio station where we live, so they're pretty much all empty







) and crank it as high/low as necessary.


----------



## jaye88 (Oct 31, 2007)

My ex was a horrendous snorer, and Breathe Right strips made a huge difference! No sound machine would ever have covered the noise he made.


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

we use a fan and one of those thing's that plays sounds of the ocean, rain, etc. i can get my hubby to stop snoring sometimes by having him sleep on his left side with his head facing down. maybe there is a trick to getting your dh to stop snoring?


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

We have TWO Homedics sound machines, set in different corners of the room. Somehow, two separate ones seemed to cover noise better than one turned up louder.

I second the Breathright strips! Significant difference.

DH snores. We have 3 neighbors with 4 Harley Davidson motorcycles between them. I HAVE to have sound muffling in order to sleep at all. Hence the two sound machines.


----------



## i*wish (May 4, 2004)

Thank you all so much for all these wonderful suggestions!!









I need to check a few out. I guess I'm really quirky. My dh's snoring isn't loud really at all. BUT I cannot fall asleep if he's snoring.... and I wake about 3x/night minimum and he's usually snoring at these times....makes me CRAZY. I went to Target yesterday and looked at air purifiers...wish I could shell out the $$ right now. Our room is huge so i would need a $130 unit. I also would like something portable b/c we travel quite a bit. Anyhow, nature sounds and tv static don't work (something about the pitch of the static). I really want humming like a fan but super loud.... I have a bunch of fans that aren't loud enough but I may need to keep looking for the 'right one'. The homedics sound machine sounds good but not sure if it's loud enough. I need to see if there's somewhere I can buy it to try it (but not online 'cause I don't want to pay shipping if I return it). I think this would travel well too.

Dh will stop snoring if he's on his side but he gets SO irritated at me 'waking him up' to turn that it's a no-win situation. He'd rather sleep on the couch which is what he's been doing! He's actually fine with this (even though we *do* have an empty 'guest room' with a bed) I feel so guilty though. Like a total brat in the king size bed all by myself! Maybe I just am a brat....

Thanks again everyone. Will let you know what I figure out.


----------

